# Well, I attempted the Scandinavian on Kai...ish, was not fun.



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks so great!! I love his coloring with the snow  And I can totally see the silver beige in him in these shots. He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks beautiful ... what's the difference between the scandinavian and the lion?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a beautiful boy you have! His coloring is stunning. It must feel great taking a big ball of fluff and exposing the beauty that lies beneath.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

You did a great job!!!! I can definitely see his color change. He looks very charming.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

So handsome! You did a great job!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Kai is beautiful! I really like the trim. Its good that you're taking some time to look at it and let it settle in before you start tweaking it. That will give you a better idea of how you want to adjust it. I always print out a picture or ten of a clip I like before I start working on a new trim. I hope you're having some fun with it


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*ChocolateMillie*, Thanks : )

*OverTheTopFarm*, I've heard of both too but don't know the difference, sorry.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> What a beautiful boy you have! His coloring is stunning. It must feel great taking a big ball of fluff and exposing the beauty that lies beneath.


Oh yes you are right! When I'm using my little blow dryer on him its pretty cool because I see the dark on the outside and the light is revealed on the inside. Fun!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

apoodleaday said:


> Kai is beautiful! I really like the trim. Its good that you're taking some time to look at it and let it settle in before you start tweaking it. That will give you a better idea of how you want to adjust it. I always print out a picture or ten of a clip I like before I start working on a new trim. I hope you're having some fun with it


Heh heh, "picture or 10" That's what I do too! This is groom is going to take some study for sure. The grooming part isn't fun for me when I don't know what I am doing, but I'll love the look if I can get it right!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you did a fabulous job! He is a gorgeous little guy and yes, his colour change is obvious now.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

scandinavian is lso known as the jr lion. Th 'lion' has a toally shaved butt as in a portie trim or lowchen trim. 

It looks great. . . tweak and t will look awesome.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Kai is just *gorgeous*!  I still can't believe that's not a standard. LOL! :rofl:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

He is just such a good looking poodle! I love, love, love seeing a mini that looks so . . . well, right! What a stunning boy. I think he looks great in his new trim!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it looks great! I think HE looks great lol. He is so handsome! Look at that gorgeous face, and I love that you can see all his coloring peeking through.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

WOWSA! Impressive and nicely done. Lovely boy.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Kai looks wonderful! 

I look at all the sticky-outies that Jake has everywhere, and I am dying to try to get his coat all straightened out, but I just know I am going to destroy it if I try. I am thinking about bringing him to the groomer at some point soon, to get his coat all fixed up(I do his fft, so he hasn't been to a groomer since I brought him home). You've done a wonderful job on him!

(and I love seeing pictures of Kai- I wish you posted more!)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the clip and think you did a great job! 

Someone mentioned they cant believe he's not a Standard?? He's a mini? 

He's adorable!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh gosh, I think he is so gorgeous....I'd love him. Its a very hard thing to do what you did. You should be proud of yourself. You got a lot of nice compliments on here so you're doing something right! Its hard to carve a handsome dog out of a ball of fur. You did really well and in 3 more months you will have it looking JUST RIGHT.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

You did a good job!

I LOVE his coloring. I want one....lol


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Man this dog has a pretty head. He really looks like a Standard in miniature. Love the trim on him too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I had no idea this wasn't a standard. He has a fantastic, expressionable face!!! I'm not a groomer but he looks really good in the trim you gave him and I love his color! Those eyes seem to look right into your soul!_


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments and encouragment for the trim. I hear from quite a few people how he looks like a standard, and oh boy do I ever love that. 
Really, thanks for all the warm words! I joined this forum to learn more about miniatures and peoples experiences, so always good to hear opinions!


----------

